# Si/Ne vs Ne/Si, How can you know which comes first? Order of cognitive functions



## gianni (Sep 9, 2015)

Si and Ne are always together, but how can you tell which comes first using only cognitive function analysis, particularly in Introverted types. Ignore the T/F preference. In other words, IN_P vs IS_J.

Also I'm not sure if the general J/P distinctions are as accurate for introverts (since I_Ps lead with a judging function etc.) so please explain without those.

Looking at the description in Gifts Differing (Isabel Briggs Myers) and on the internet, the general S/N distinctions seem to show Se vs Ne, so I question the effectiveness of using that comparison to decide which comes first between Si and Ne, so please also explain without those

_S_J types perceive first with Si then with Ne, whereas _N_P types perceive with Ne then Si, T/F aside,
what does the difference look like?
Especially in these:
- learning style
- communication style
- lifestyle
- hobbies/interests
- best subjects of study
- ...

Will the extroverted function Ne be used to perceive the outside world even if it is inferior to Si?

================================================== =====
Do any of these examples help/relate? 
And are my Ne/Si labels accurate? 
Would the following descriptions match an IN_P better or an IS_J?

- Learning part of the material while taking a physics test [based on clues (Ne?) from the multiple choice options, other questions, and an understanding of how you've observed physics acting in the real world (Si?)]

- Having things to think about even when there is nothing interesting to sense in the moment, like on your bed staring at the ceiling when you're trying to sleep (Ne?)

- Being able to play a song in your head as if you were listening to it (Si?)

-Being able to finish someone's sentence or predict what they will say (Ne?) possibly because the few times he's talked to you, he has said something similar (Si?)

- (After general piano practice of other songs) being able to play a song on the piano by ear and from memory (Si?) even if you've never heard a piano version of the particular song (Ne?) and you can also change it up a bit (shifted key, minor key, jazz style) (Ne?) and improvise a transition to another song (Ne?).

- Seeing a place and immediately remembering a past event that happened there (Si), playing it out in your head and wondering what would have happened if you did something differently in that moment (Ne?)

- Zoning out hard core (Ne? or I in general?) because something you saw reminded you of something else (Si?)

- Predicting that your project group members are being too ambitious in their plans for the 3-week project and that you all wouldn't be able to finish in time (Ne?) because you know that realistically, based on past experience (Si), things come up that slow you down. And you don't want your freedom to be limited (Ne?) by having to meet those crazy deadlines.

- Predicting (Ne?) what could go wrong, what might sound ambiguous to readers/listeners, etc. realistically (Si?)

- Losing the meaning in a sentence because there is a word that has multiple meanings that all could work in the context (Ne?) or because you haven't seen the word before (Si?)

- Learning a language is relatively easy because you can learn/understand words by finding how they relate and have similar patterns (Ne?) to other words that you've heard (Si?), you might also just memorize them (Si). And you can pick up the accent and sound like a native (Si?)

- Having a hard time figuring out your personality type because you are so open to the possibility of each type (Ne?) and because you can remember examples of your past (Si?) in which you used the cognitive function or preference that you are studying.

- Being very willing to consider new ideas/possibilities (Ne?) to the point that it's hard to know what is even real, do we live in a dream? The Matrix? It's hard to know. You know that realistically, things have proved you wrong in the past (Si) and you don't understand everything.

- The only thing that you are confident about is that you can't be confident because there are so many possibilities (Ne?). But you feel somewhat more confident with things that have a similar pattern (Ne) to something you have sensed before (Si).

- Though very open to new ideas (Ne?) you are hesitant to do things that are not familiar in at least some ways. (Si)

- Before doing totally new things, you like to take time to foresee how something will happen (Ne) by comparing it to how your internal sense of how things really are and how they have been (Si) so that you have an idea of what to expect.

- Dislike making decisions because your mind brings up the possibilities that could change the factors (Ne?) and you see how each situation could be good in a way.

- You probably wouldn't mind having the same or a similar simple lunch every day (Si) partly because it's not worth the time that it would take away from more interesting things (Ne?)

- Having many interests because you think of how cool it would be to be good at each thing (Ne?) but you want to be at least somewhat good at something before letting anyone else see (Si)

- Dislike the idea of doing the same thing repeatedly for work every day (Ne) but sometimes it's fun to use skills that you have learned (Si) in creative ways (Ne)

================================================== ====

If possible, how can you distinguish an introverted Ne user in a dom/tert loop from an Si user?
ex: INTP in Ti_Si loop vs ISFJ


----------



## Revoker (Jul 2, 2015)

Your idea of Si is interesting in that you have a lot of indirect ways of spelling it out.

Inferior Ne manifests itself by seeing all the worst possible outcomes given a certain scenario. Its this aspect, this fear that makes one retreat back into the familiar

Leading Si is about making things (ideas, places, objects, actions, etc) concrete, to create a synthesis of the various understanding of a thing to find a common unifying concept of the thing itself. It was this synthesis of various concepts of a thing which made it subjective.

In regards to lifestyle leading Si is about preparedness and leading Ne is about unadulterated exploration


----------

